# HR 4269 Assault Weapons Ban of 2015...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here we go again... https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/4269/text


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

it i and always will be an on going fight

stay vigilant my fellow patriots


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats more--- the Supreme Court refusing to hear the challenge to the Illinois "Assault Weapons Ban" has given the go ahead for other states and municipalities to maintain and/or enact similar bans, confident that government avenues for redress will remain blocked.

This is another liberal 2nd Amendment abuse and a punishment of the American people.

I guess in Washington D.C.--- witches do wear black robes.

awprint:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ready to exercise the second?


----------



## Ceedub (Aug 3, 2015)

Ohh i feel safer already. I'm sure this will be the law that criminals will obey.

Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What will it take to convince the idiots in office that guns do not kill people???????

The only hope we have short of revolution is to vote them out of office.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember the last mid-term elections?--- we did vote them out of office. Now the Reps and Libs are all part of the same big beast and they "know" their gonna save ya with their gun control, even if it kills ya.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I reported this on December 17th on another post: 1994 Gun Ban Rolled Out Again...

The Hill, a Washington news service, is reporting Democratic members of U.S. House of Representatives have introduced legislation calling for a ban on "assault rifles" they categorize as "weapons of war" designed _ only _ for killing people.

Calling the measure "reasonable restraint," House Democratic Whip Steny Hoyer (D-MD) added he didn't know any hunters who use one of the rifles

The measure has the support of approximately 90 other Democrats. Further, it reports that under the proposed legislation the millions of people who currently own modern sporting rifles would be "allowed to keep them" but "could face challenges reselling them."

The bastages that sell emotion control a lot of sheep and until we get the Communist in-Chief headed to the unemployment line, we are in danger of yet another "Executive" action to subvert the Second Amendment.

Since Eisenhower, there has been a total of 102 Executive actions until Obama's rule had begun. He's rung up well over 1000 of them (many unconstitutional, but nobody's got the nads to challenge the tyrant). Here's a link to the government's log of them: *http://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/executive-orders*

If anyone has ever wondered what it would be like to live under tyranny, he or she isn't paying attention to anything but their government checks.

Anyway, here's a few Executive Orders to chew on:

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10990 -- *allows the government to take over all modes of transportation and control of highways and seaports.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10995 --* allows the government to seize and control the communication media.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10997 *-- allows the government to take over all electrical power, gas, petroleum, fuels and minerals.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10998 -**-* allows the government to take over all food resources and farms.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11000 --* allows the government to mobilize civilians into work brigades under government supervision.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11001 -- allows the government to take over all health, education and welfare function*

*.EXECUTIVE ORDER 11002 -*- designates the registration of all persons. Postmaster General to operate a national registration.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11003 *-- allows the government to take over all airports and aircraft, including commercial aircraft.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER* *11004* -- allows the Housing and Finance Authority to relocate communities, build new housing with public funds, designate areas to be abandoned, and establish new locations for populations.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11005* -- allows the government to take over railroads, inland waterways and public storage facilities

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 1104*9 -- assigns emergency preparedness function to federal departments and agencies, consolidating 21 operative Executive Orders issued over a fifteen year period.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 1105*1 -- specifies the responsibility of the Office of Emergency Planning and gives authorization to put all Executive Orders into effect in times of increased international tensions and economic or financial crisis.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11310* -- grants authority to the Department of Justice to enforce the plans set out in Executive Orders, to institute industrial support, to establish judicial and legislative liaison, to control all aliens, to operate penal and correctional institutions, and to advise and assist the President.

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11921 *-- allows the Federal Emergency Preparedness Agency to develop plans to establish control over the mechanisms of produ*ct*ion and distribution, of energ*y sources, wages, salaries, credit and the flow of money in U.S. Financial institution in any undefined national emergency. *

*It also provides that when a state of emergency is declared by the President, Congress cannot review the action for six months.*


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Time for change! Oust the bastages every chance you get. Vote out the career politicians and inject the people who really live in and support, this country. :usflag:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

JTKillough said:


> Time for change! Oust the bastages every chance you get. Vote out the career politicians and inject the people who really live in and support, this country. :usflag:


that sounds good in theory. problem is ,those folks,vote but never run for office.
those who go into politics to serve others are extremely few and far between. so few , I can in fact, not think of a single one.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That's true. But we have to start somewhere. Hopefully we can start a tend.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i never vote for an incumbent nor do i vote for any one who is anti gun


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i never vote for an incumbent nor do i vote for any one who is anti gun


that's what I do,though I will vote for an incumbent. mostly because the choice you have is no choice at all. gun issue is first and most important. every other issue is secondary to that.next is whose beliefs and principles most closely match my own.none ever match and it is pretty much always the choice of lesser of two evils but, that's politics.


----------

